# Musicians Online



## Polednice

Hey folks,

I was just wondering if any of you know of any famous musicians who are fairly active online - perhaps with a blog, or maybe even a twitter feed?

The most active I can think of is Stephen Hough, who has a blog with the Telegraph and tweets very often too. He's obviously a fantastic, big-name concert pianist too, so I was wondering if there are any other great musicians you know of who connect with their audience in this way.

Cheeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## Sofronitsky

If you aren't familiar with Hillary Hahn's youtube channel, you might want to check it out. She hasn't made any recent videos, but she used to post new ones quite often and interact with her followers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I'm Facebook friends with a famous conductor, who actually checks his account regularly (to my happy surprise 2 weeks ago).


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I'm Facebook friends with a famous conductor, who actually checks his account regularly (to my happy surprise 2 weeks ago).


I meant something more along the lines of actually communicating with an audience, rather than personal friends.


----------



## Aksel

Joyce DiDonato is very good at the whole communicating with the audience. She tweets regularly and mans her own Facebook page. She also has a blog (and video-blog) that she updates from time to time.
Tine Thing Helseth at least mans her own twitter feed.
Debbie Voigt also tweets herself.
And so does Mr. Anna Netrebko, who even has his own personal Tumblr.


----------



## Aramis

Netrebko has "ask Anna" YouTube channel where she answers the dumbest and most meaningless questions she gets on her mail.


----------



## Weston

Not in the classical world. In another forum I frequent unrelated to music there is supposedly a famous or semi-famous pop/rock drummer who is very active. Everyone in the forum seems to know who he is and what group he is in, except me! I find this very awkward. Fortunately the topic is rarely about music, but it does make one cautious about posting negative opinions about any music group or style. 

(Edit: I suppose I really should private message someone else in the forum to ask who the heck this guy is, thus avoiding embarassment. All I know about him is that he claims to be getting long in the tooth.)


----------



## Meaghan

John Adams is very active on his Facebook page and writes an enjoyable blog. He also has a twitter account, but I don't, so I don't know what his tweets are like.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Oh, I forgot to mention that Hilary also has a fascinating, periodically updated segment on her website called 'Postcards from the Road': http://hilaryhahn.com/category/postcards-from-the-road/

Also, if you're a fan of Valentina Lisita (Wonderful pianist for Rachmaninoff) you might want to subscribe to her youtube channel. Before tours, she posts a video with a link to her webcam feed and you can watch her practice her pieces. It sounds boring, but her methods are so interesting and her sight reading so impressive that I watched for probably 2 hours a day when she last had it up.


----------



## KJohnson

Whether musician or not, anyone below 40 or so is pretty active online. They must at least be curious about what the world thinks of them, so they to be online. Older musicians maybe not be so active, but even they use at least emails.


----------



## jurianbai

notable is, i follow sarah chang on twitter, she is very active on that and share frequently.


----------



## Art Rock

Conductor Peter Breiner left a comment on my blog entry that featured a Grandos Naxos CD by him:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/2010/10/granados-spanish-specialty.html


----------

